# OpenOffice et X11



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

J'ai téléchargé (avec difficultés) OpenOffice sur mon Mac G4 que je ne connais pas encore et quand je veux l'ouvrir, l'icône se déplace sur le côté puis X11 arrive dessous, et je ne sais pas quoi en faire (enfer !) et l'icône OpenOffice s'en retourne d'où elle vient ! Que faire ? Merci d'éclairer une peu dégourdie


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

martine c a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé (avec difficultés) OpenOffice sur mon Mac G4 que je ne connais pas encore et quand je veux l'ouvrir, l'icône se déplace sur le côté puis X11 arrive dessous, et je ne sais pas quoi en faire (enfer !) et l'icône OpenOffice s'en retourne d'où elle vient ! Que faire ? Merci d'éclairer une peu dégourdie



bienvenue

quel openoffice?

sinon si tu veux etre sans soucis es X11
tu prends *Neooffice*
( qui est issu de openoffice , retaillé pour mac OSX et fonctionne sans X11)
http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/fr/download.php#download


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

C'est OpenOffice.org 2.3 dont il s'agit... est-ce que ma question devient lumineuse ?... dans ce cas, vous avez de la chance ! Merci Pascal Ô Vénérable Sage.


----------



## Thierry6 (19 Juin 2008)

les applications du monde Unix ou Linux utilisent un système d'affichage différent du système natif de MAcOS. Pour les lancer, on passe alors par l'application X11 d'Apple.

La version 2.4 d'openOffice a besoin de X11, c'est pour cela que tu vois l'application X11 se lancer juste après avoir cliqué sur OpenOffice. Peut être ton application X11 n'est simplement pas à jour et tu peux la mettre à jour ici
XQuartz - Trac
installe la version 2.2.3 de X11 (XQuartz) et réessaye OpenOffice.

L'autre solution plus simple est d'utiliser la version 3 de Open Office qui a l'énorme avantage d'être native MAcOS, tu peux la trouver sur un fil de ce forum
Versions de développement de OoO Aqua


----------



## macpacman (19 Juin 2008)

Moi mon problème est entr OpenOffice, NeoOffice et X11
On m'a conseillé neo, j'ai donc chargé neo. Je me rends compte que tous ceux que je connais et qui ont abandonné MSOffice utilisent open. Sur le net tous les forums sont dédiés à open. Je sais que les deux sont basés sur le même noyau alors:

Puis-je prendre conseil sur les forums d'open pour espérer m'améliorer sur neo?
Vaut-il mieux passer sur open?
Je sais que X11 est en lien avec les deux mais je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est. Je vois des fois que X11 est lancé, mais sans fenêtre aucune et je ne sais pas pourquoi. Tiens, il y a X11, j'ai rien fait, moi!  Je le ferme, ça ne change rien. C'est quoi X11?
pour choisir entre neo et open sur quoi puis-je me baser et où puis-je prendre conseil?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> les applications du monde Unix ou Linux utilisent un système d'affichage différent du système natif de MAcOS. Pour les lancer, on passe alors par l'application X11 d'Apple.
> 
> La version 2.4 d'openOffice a besoin de X11, c'est pour cela que tu vois l'application X11 se lancer juste après avoir cliqué sur OpenOffice. Peut être ton application X11 n'est simplement pas à jour et tu peux la mettre à jour ici
> XQuartz - Trac
> ...



*Ne surtout pas télécharger et installer XQuartz*, il ne sera d'aucun secours et entraînera des dysfonctionnements graves. Ce n'est en rien une mise à jour de X11 pour Mac OS X, en tout cas pas quelque chose à mettre dans des mains profanes.

OpenOffice X11 en français n'est qu'en version 2.3.1. Elle est problématique avec Leopard.

Comme conseillé ci-dessus, il est préférables d'utiliser NeoOffice 2.2.4 ou OpenOffice 3 Aqua  qui n'utilise pas X11(la bêta sur le site d'OpenOffice.org ou une des dev en lien sur MacG). C'est mon choix actuel.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Merci à tous pour ces conseils... je vais essayer et vous dirai si je m'en suis sortie... sinon, c'est que je me serai momifiée devant mon écran...


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> *Ne surtout pas télécharger et installer XQuartz*, il ne sera d'aucun secours et entraînera des dysfonctionnements graves. Ce n'est en rien une mise à jour de X11 pour Mac OS X, en tout cas pas quelque chose à mettre dans des mains profanes.



si tu ne donnes pas d'argument pour ne pas installer XQuartz, ça fait limite troll, ton message ?
généralement, sous Léo, tous les problèmes avec X11 (par exemple en utilisant Gimp ou Inkscape) sont résolus en installant la version X11 de Xquartz. A toi de voir
Leopard and X11 - The macosxhints Forums


----------



## ericb2 (20 Juin 2008)

C'est l'article lui-même qui fait un peu troll ...

1) une question posée, on ne sais même pas la version de MAc OS X utilisée. On sait juste qu'il s'agit d'un G4

2) immédiatement après la propagande pour un fork qui ne contribue pas à OpenOffice.org ...

Alors comme la demande concerne OpenOffice.org, et si la version de Mac OS X est Tiger ou plus récent, je suggère d'utiliser la version Aqua 

Par exemple, celle proposée ici: Versions de développement de OoO Aqua

(bien faire attention à cliquer sur la branche PPC qui est pour le G4, pas sur la branche Intel)


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> si tu ne donnes pas d'argument pour ne pas installer XQuartz, ça fait limite troll, ton message ?
> généralement, sous Léo, tous les problèmes avec X11 (par exemple en utilisant Gimp ou Inkscape) sont résolus en installant la version X11 de Xquartz. A toi de voir
> Leopard and X11 - The macosxhints Forums



Les arguments il y en a plein le forum, autant que de gens que j'ai du aider à réinstaller le VRAI X11. 

Alors troll toi-même.

Marre des pseudo-geek inconscients qui mettent les autres dans la mouise avec leurs conseils à deux balles. Ils ne sont jamais là pour réparer les conséquences des conneries qu'ils débitent. 

Et puis mettre en lien un post d'octobre 2007, c'est-à-dire à la sortie de Mac OS X.5, alors qu'autant Leopard, X11 et les logiciels l'utilisant ont évolué dénote bien le peu de crédibilité de ton avis. A côté de la plaque, tu y es, tu y restes ; mais pas obligé d'y entraîner les autres.

J'ai déjà eu cette discussion ailleurs, avec des gens plus sérieux, tu n'as qu'à y faire un tour.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

C'est un mac G4, OS X, version 10.3.9. Quelle version d'open office dois-je télécharger ? Merci de m'indiquer le lien.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2008)

martine c a dit:


> C'est un mac G4, OS X, version 10.3.9. Quelle version d'open office dois-je télécharger ? Merci de m'indiquer le lien.



Pour Mac OS X.3.9 Panther, il va falloir se contenter de OpenOffice.org X11 2.3.0. Cliquer sur Mac OS X PPC (137 Mo)

Guide d'installation de Eric Bachard (aka ericb2) en PDF.

Tout y est indiqué. 


Nota : étant sur Panther, tu n'es pas concernée par la querelle ci-dessus qui reste confinée dans le domaine de X.5 Leopard.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2008)

martine c a dit:


> C'est un mac G4, OS X, version 10.3.9. Quelle version d'open office dois-je télécharger ? Merci de m'indiquer le lien.


et au risque de me répeter tu as neooffice qui est comme OOO ( même base)
tout ce que tu aurais dans OOO tu l'as dans neooffice
sauf que
neoffice
1 codé  100% pour  Mac
2- fonctionne sans X11


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et au risque de me répeter tu as neooffice qui est comme OOO ( même base)
> tout ce que tu aurais dans OOO tu l'as dans neooffice
> sauf que
> neoffice
> ...


Sauf que sur G4 en X.3.9 et java ça va moins le faire le Neo... 

Personnellement, la voie OpenOffice.org X11 me semble meilleure pour cette configuration. Enfin, on peut essayer les deux, ça ne coûte pas plus cher.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2008)

sauf que je te réplique très pragmatiquement  les faits
les 2 marchent aussi bien l'un que l'autre sur mon G4 en 10.3.9

--------
 ( j'ai même un peu trop de suites : office ( si si  pour de rares cas)
 , OOO( dont je me sers peu)  , neo 
 et surtout les suites en lignes zoho et google
pour le collaboratif en ligne et droits partagés ces derniers sont parfaits


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> sauf que je te réplique très pragmatiquement  les faits
> les 2 marchent aussi bien l'un que l'autre sur mon G4 en 10.3.9


Si tu le dis... t'es mieux placé que moi pour juger sur ce point.


----------



## ericb2 (20 Juin 2008)

@Moonwalker

Te casse pas, si ça se trouve, c'est juste un post fait exprès, pour faire du bruit.


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les arguments il y en a plein le forum, autant que de gens que j'ai du aider à réinstaller le VRAI X11.
> 
> Alors troll toi-même.
> 
> ...



je vais passer rapidement sur la forme de ton message (son arrogance, son humour,...) pour parler du fond : c'est donc toi qui décide ce qui doit être et ne pas être dit sur ce forum, c'est donc toi qui a la légitimité de déterminer la ligne à tenir, et c'est à nous de nous la fermer puisque tu en as déjà discuté.

Je voudrais qu'un modérateur se réveille et nous dise quelle est l'opinion de MacG là dessus et comment la section doit évoluer.


----------



## divoli (21 Juin 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> si tu ne donnes pas d'argument pour ne pas installer XQuartz, ça fait limite troll, ton message ?
> généralement, sous Léo, tous les problèmes avec X11 (par exemple en utilisant Gimp ou Inkscape) sont résolus en installant la version X11 de Xquartz. A toi de voir
> Leopard and X11 - The macosxhints Forums





Thierry6 a dit:


> je vais passer rapidement sur la forme de ton message (son arrogance, son humour,...) pour parler du fond : c'est donc toi qui décide ce qui doit être et ne pas être dit sur ce forum, c'est donc toi qui a la légitimité de déterminer la ligne à tenir, et c'est à nous de nous la fermer puisque tu en as déjà discuté.
> 
> Je voudrais qu'un modérateur se réveille et nous dise quelle est l'opinion de MacG là dessus et comment la section doit évoluer.



Le problème, à mon avis, est que tu n'apportes aucune nuance, aucun avertissement quand à ce genre d'installation, et sans tenir compte du niveau de l'ensemble des lecteurs potentiels.

C'est un travers fréquent chez bon nombre de membres sur ces forums; ne pas se rendre compte que l'on a pas tous le même niveau de connaissances, et de facto ne pas en tenir compte quand on poste et que l'on donne des conseils...

Alors certes, celui qui a une bonne connaissance de MacOS X, il est à même de savoir quels risques il prend avec de telles versions de X11, quelles précautions prendre et comment s'en sortir en cas de problèmes.

Par contre, l'utilisateur peu expérimenté ne va pas voir le danger avec ce type d'installation vaseuse. Et généralement, ceux qui lui ont conseillé une telle installation seront étonnement absents quand il appellera à l'aide pour le sortir de la panade.

Bref, ce n'est ni très sympa ni très responsable.

X11 est installé avec l'OS, et il évolue au fil des màj de MacOS X. Point barre.

Pas la peine d'aller chercher sur le net des versions d'X11 modifiées et non validées par Apple pour faire fonctionner les versions (non béta) d'OpenOffice et de Gimp. C'est une monstrueuse c*nnerie de faire croire ça. De plus, au moindre bug de ces logiciels, certains en seraient encore capables de télécharger une version modifiée de X11, pensant que cela arrangerait leur problème.

Bref...


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2008)

Si je ne me trompe, XQuartzest proposé (hébergé même) par MacOSForge, lequel site est, je crois, subventionné par Apple. Vu qu'on y trouve le noyau de MacOS X, on peut le penser 

Vous avez tous un peu raison. Personnellement, je suis d'avis de proposer les solutions simples comme les compliquées, mais en précisant justement la technicité requise pour chacune.

En tous cas, XQuartz peut être une bonne idée mais uniquement pour quelqu'un sachant ce qu'est X11, à quoi ça sert et dans quel sens ça s'accroche au mur ou qui veut apprendre. Et je doute que cela corresponde au profil de martine (sans vouloir offusquer, bien sûr).

Quoi qu'il en soit, cela ne vaut vraiment pas la peine de se prendre le chou pour si peu !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Ben les gars...! Faut pas monter dans les tours comme ça ! Faites redescendre l'adrénaline, il fait beau et tout va bien. Je vous remercie de vos conseils éclairés, variés et contradictoires. J'ai téléchargé Néo et il semble que "ça va l'faire". Paix aux hommes de bonne volonté.


----------



## Devavrata (1 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> X11 est installé avec l'OS, et il évolue au fil des màj de MacOS X. Point barre.
> 
> Pas la peine d'aller chercher sur le net des versions d'X11 modifiées et non validées par Apple pour faire fonctionner les versions (non béta) d'OpenOffice et de Gimp.



Permettez-moi d'ajouter une petite pincée de NaCl à cette discussion

Sur les conseils d'un ami, j'ai téléchargé _Gimp_, plus récemment _OpenOffice_ et tout à l'heure, j'ai voulu tester _Inkscape_. Las (comme il a déjà été dit sur ce fil), les trois me demandent *X11*    Alors que mon OS installé à partir d'un DVD acheté sur eBay est 10.4.6, devenu, au fil des mises à jour 10.4.11. Tout ceci semble contredire l'affirmation de Divoli citée ci-dessus.

Mais quand j'essaye d'installer une màj de X11 (téléchargée depuis le site "officiel" d'Apple), tous mes disques et partitions sont ornés d'un intimidant point d'exclamation rouge et je reçois  un aimable message qui, en substance, me dit « Ce système n'a pas besoin de mise à jour »  Qui a raison ?

J'ai dû louper une marche 

Dev


----------



## divoli (1 Juillet 2008)

Devavrata a dit:


> Permettez-moi d'ajouter une petite pincée de NaCl à cette discussion&#8230;
> 
> Sur les conseils d'un ami, j'ai téléchargé _Gimp_, plus récemment _OpenOffice_ et tout à l'heure, j'ai voulu tester _Inkscape_. Las (comme il a déjà été dit sur ce fil), les trois me demandent&#8230; *X11*    Alors que mon OS installé à partir d'un DVD acheté sur eBay est 10.4.6, devenu, au fil des mises à jour 10.4.11. Tout ceci semble contredire l'affirmation de Divoli citée ci-dessus.
> 
> ...



Il n'y a aucune contradiction. 

L'environnement X11 a été introduit par Apple dans MacOS X à partir de la version OS X 10.3 Panther. 

Or, dans les versions OS 10.3 et OS 10.4, X11 ne s'installait pas par défaut avec MacOS X. C'était une installation à effectuer à part, ou en option en début de l'installation d'OS X. Mais toujours à partir des  DVD de MacOS X...

Depuis OS 10.5, X11 est installé par défaut (toujours depuis le DVD, donc). Ne pas l'installer est une option (c'est donc l'inverse par rapport à OS 10.3 et 10.4).

Mais dans tous les cas, X11 sur MacOS X est géré par Apple et évolue au fil des màj d'OS X.

Maintenant, je ne connais pas les détails de ton problème. Mais il est clair, étant sur OS 10.4, que d'essayer d'appliquer des màj de X11 alors que cet environnement n'a pas été installé, ça ne va pas le faire (comme on dit).

En clair, sur OS 10.4, si tu n'as pas fait la démarche d'installer X11, il est évident que tes logiciels ne se lanceront pas, et que les màj de X11 ne s'appliqueront pas. C'est une simple question de bon sens.

Je te conseille d'aller lire l'excellent topic (tuto) de Moonwalker concernant X11 sur OS 10.4 Tiger, puis de réappliquer la màj OS 10.4.11 combo après l'installation de X11.


----------



## Devavrata (7 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Maintenant, je ne connais pas les détails de ton problème. Mais il est clair, étant sur OS 10.4, que d'essayer d'appliquer des màj de X11 alors que cet environnement n'a pas été installé, ça ne va pas le faire (comme on dit).
> 
> En clair, sur OS 10.4, si tu n'as pas fait la démarche d'installer X11, il est évident que tes logiciels ne se lanceront pas, et que les màj de X11 ne s'appliqueront pas. C'est une simple question de bon sens.



Permettez-moi de revenir sur ce sujet (avec un peu de retard, certes, mais que voulez-vous, en été, je lézarde ! ; ) mais, contrairement à ce que suppose *divoli*, j'ai bien X11 installé (v. 1.1.1) mais, quand je cc dessus, il vient faire un rapide coucou dans le dock pour s'esquiver tout de suite après :hein:

Et quand j'essaie de lancer InkScape, je reçois l'engageant message ci-dessous (copie d'écran) 
Où est le blème ?

Par ailleurs, en lisant (et relisant :sleep: ) soigneusement tous les messages de ce fil, j'en ai déduit que ce f X11 est d'un maniement assez délicat :affraid: Avant de l'utiliser, faut-il enfiler un gilet pare-balles ?  Ou inviter son cousin démineur ?
Plus sérieusement, quelles sont les précautions d'usages et que risque-t-on en cas de fausse manip ?

Merci pour vos avis avisés 

Dev


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2008)

Pour Tiger, X11 dois être mis à jour en version 1.1.3.

Maintenant on ne sait pas ce que tu as installé, quelles versions des logiciels dont tu parles (toutes ne sont pas faites pour Tiger et encore moins son X11 v. 1.1.x).

Le mieux, c'est que tu retires The Gimp, Inskape, OpenOffice et tous les éléments qu'ils ont installés => corbeille (faire recherche à l'aide de Spotlight).

Ensuite :
&#8212; Macintosh HD/Applications/Utilitaires/X11 à la corbeille.
&#8212; Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Receipt/X11.pkg [ou quelque soit sont nom exact] à la corbeille

&#8212; Vider la corbeille et insérer le DVD d'installation n°1 de Mac OS X.4
&#8212; suivre la procédure décrite ici
&#8212; mettre à jour X11 en version 1.1.3 (voir lien plus haut).

Une fois que ton X11 1.1.3 est bien installé, tu cherches et installes les versions de OpenOffice.org, The Gimp et Inskape correspondants à Tiger et à ton architecture processeur.

Nota : OpenOffice.org X11 français n'est qu'en version 2.3.1 (une RC2 de la version 2.4.1 existe) lui préférer OpenOffice.org 3.0.0 Aqua bêta 2.


----------

